# GPRS/Internet Connection Settings for the whole world



## Ut0p1a (Sep 25, 2009)

UPDATE FEB 18TH 2012
You may find all listings included on THIS LINK
If you happen to find one outside the document OP has provided, please contact him via PM so can be included.

Thanks,


Interesting link with the network bands around the world

GPRS/Internet Connection Settings For The Whole World
Algeria

- Service Provider: Nedjma (Wataniya Telecom Algérie)
- Bearer: GPRS
- APN: nedjmawap
- Username: wap
- Password: wap
- Port: 9201 (3128 for TCP phones)
- Gateway: 192.168.52.2

Argentina

- Service Provider: Personal
- APN: gprs.personal.com
- Username: gprs
- Password: adgj
- Proxy: 172.016.000.020
- Port: 9201

- Service Provider: Telefónica Móviles (Movistar) - Unifon, Telefónica
- APN: wap.gprs.unifon.com.ar
- Username: wap
- Password: wap
- Proxy: 200.5.68.10:8080

Armenia

- Service Provider: Armentel
- Dial-up number: +37491444454
- Call type: analogue for prepaid cards, ISDN for postpaid
- Login: wap
- Password: wap
- DNS: 212.73.65.20

- Service Provider: Vivacell
- APN: inet.vivacell.am
- Proxy/Gateway: 83.217.226.71:8080 or 83.217.226.71:9201

Australia

- Service Provider: Virgin Mobile
- APN: Virgin.Internet

- Service Provider: Vodafone
- APN: vfinternet.au

Austria

- Service Provider: A1 (Vodafone live! package)
- APN: live.a1.net

Bangladesh

- Service Provider: GrameenPhone Ltd.
- APN: gpinternet
IP and Port depends on the Phones (HTTP/WAP2.0 - 8080, WAP1.0 - 9201)
WAP Portal: http://wap.gpsurf.net/gp
Settings Instruction: http://www.grameenphone.com/upload/EDGE_Manual.htm

- Service Provider: Aktel
- APN: internet
WAP Portal: http://wap.aktel.com

-service Provider: Banglalink
- APN: blweb

- Service Provider: Warid Telecom.
- APN: internet
Settings Instruction: http://www.waridtel.com.bd

-service Provider: Teletalk
- APN: wap \ gprsunl (for unlimited)

Barbados

- Service Provider: Digicel
- APN: web.digicelbarbados.com
- Proxy: 172.016.007.012
- Port: 9201

Belarus

- Service Provider: MTS.BY
-- Internet via WAP profile --
- Dial-up number: 0885
- Call type: аnalogue
- Login-name: mts
- Password: mts
- DNS (optional): 217.021.061.020
- GPRS: off

Belgium

- Service Provider: BASE
- APN: gprs.base.be
- Username: base
- Password: base
- Proxy: 172.031.198.037
- Port: 9201 (WAP1) or 5080 (WAP2)

- Service Provider: Mobistar
- APN: internet.be for residential and web.pro.be for businnes customer

- Service Provider : Proximus (Belgacom Mobile)
- APN : wap.proximus.be
- Username: wap
- Password: none
- Proxy: 010.253.007.003
- Port: 8080
(charged for mobile internet, NOT wap)

Bolivia

- Sevice Provider: TIGO
- APN: internet.tigo.bo
- Proxy: 172.25.100.8
- Port: 9201

Brazil

- Service Provider: Oi
- APN: gprs.oi.com.br

- Service Provider: Claro
- APN: claro.com.br
- Username: claro
- Password: claro

- Service Provider: Telemig Celular
- APN: gprs.telemigcelular.com.br
- Username: celular
- Password: celular
- Port: 9201

- Service Provider: TIM
- APN: mms.tim.br
- Username: tim
- Password: tim

Brunei Darussalam

- Service Provider: BMobile
- APN: bmobilewap
- Username and password: blank
- Proxy: 129.9.10.20
- Port: 6500

- Service Provider: DST
- APN: dst.wap
- Username: wap
- Password: wap
- Proxy: 10.100.6.105
- Port: 3130

Bulgaria

- Service Provider: GloBul
- APN: internet.globul.bg
- Username: globul

- Service Provider: MTEL
- APN: inet-gprs.mtel.bg or wap-gprs.mtel.bg
- IP: 213.226.6.66

Cameroon

- Service Provider: MTN
- APN: mtnwap
- Username: mtnuser
- Password: mtnuser
- Proxy: 196.202.236.195
- Port: 9201

Canada

- Service Provider: Fido
- APN: wap.fido.ca
- Username: fido
- Password: **** (probably "fido")

- Service Provider: Rogers Wireless (formerly Rogers AT&T)
- APN: internet.com
- Username: wapuser1
- Password: wap
- DNS 1: 207.181.101.4
- DNS 2: 207.181.101.5
- Port: 80

Czech republic

- Service Provider: Vodafone
- APN: internet (for fixed payment tariff), ointernet (for credit services)

Chile

- Service Provider: Entel PCS
- APN: imovil.entelpcs.cl
- Username: entelpcs
- Password: entelpcs

China

- Service Provider: CHINA MOBILE(CMCC)
- APN: CMWAP
- Proxy: 10.0.0.172
- Port: 80

- Service Provider: CHINA MOBILE(CMCC)
- APN: CMNET
- Proxy: NO

Colombia

- Service Provider: Comcel 3GSM
- APN: wap.comcel.com.co
- Username: COMCELWAP
- Password COMCELWAP
- Proxy: 198.228.090.228
- Proxy Port: 8799

Croatia

- Service Provider: T-Mobile
- APN: web.htgprs
- Proxy: 10.12.0.1
- Port: 8080

Czech Republic

- Service Provider: Oskar/Vodafone
- APN: ointernet

- Service Provider: T-Mobile
- APN: internet.t-mobile.cz

Denmark

- Service Provider : 3
- APN: data.tre.dk

- Service Provider: Telia
- APN: www.internet.mtelia.dk
- Username: telia
- Proxy: 62.44.158.29

- Service Provider: Telmore/TDC
- APN: internet
- Username: tdc
- Password:
- Proxy: 194.182.251.15

Dominica

- Service Provider: Cable & Wireless
- Service Type: HTTP
- Prepaid APN: ppinternet
- Postpaid APN: internet
- Proxy: 10.20.5.34
- Port: 9201

Dominican Republic

- Service Provider: Orange
- APN: orangeworld
- Gateway IP: 172.16.126.70
- Port: 8080
- DNS: 0.0.0.0

Egypt

- Service Provider: Mobinil
- APN: mobinilwap
- Proxy: 10.7.13.21 port 9201 or 62.241.155.45 port 8080

- Service Provider: Vodafone
- APN: wap.vodafone.com.eg
- Username: wap
- Password: Blank
- Proxy: 163.121.178.2 port 8080

Estonia

- Service Provider: EMT
- APN: internet.emt.ee

- Service Provider: Tele2
- Automatic setup: http://www.tele2.ee/271_ETI_HTML.html

Fiji

- Service provider: Vodafone
- APN: vfinternet.fj

Finland

- Service Provider: Elisa
- APN: "Elisa internet" (3g) or "Elisa GPRS WAP" (GPRS)
- Username, if needed: "wap" for gprs, "3g" for 3g
- Password, if needed: "wap" for gprs, "3g" for 3g

- Service Provider: Saunalahti (Uses elisa's network)
- APN used for Opera Mini: internet.saunalahti

- Service Provider: Sonera (TeliaSonera Finland)
- APN used for Opera Mini: wap.sonera.net (GPRS)
- Proxy: 192.156.25.4
- Port: 80

France

- Service Provider : Bouygues Télécom (Bouygtel)
- APN : ebouygtel.com
- IP and port depends on the phone (found on http://parametrer.bouyguestelecom.fr...Service.action )

- Service Provider: Orange with with "Tv & surf" option
- APN: orange
- Port: use http and port 80 to surf for free

- Service Provider: SFR
- APN: wapsfr
- Proxy: 195.115.25.129:8080

Georgia

- Service Provider - GeoCell
- APN used for Opera Mini - separate APN (set as preffered, not the APN from Geo Internet Settings): internet

- Country:Germany
- Service provider: T-mobile
- APN: internet.t-mobile
- Username and Password: usr:t-mobile, psw:tm
- DNS#1: 193.254.160.1
- DNS#2: 193.254.160.130

and

- Country:Germany
- Service provider: T-mobile
- APN: internet.t-d1.de
- Username and Password: Usr:t-mobile, Psw:tm
- DNS#1: 193.254.160.1
- DNS#2: 193.254.160.130

Germany

- Service Provider: Debitel
- Automatic Configuration: http://www.debitel.de/kunden/infocen...ndys/index.php

- Service Provider: e-plus
- APN: wap.eplus.de
- Username and password: eplus / wap
- Proxy: 212.023.097.009
- Port: 8080
- Automatic Configuration: http://www.eplus.de/Dienste/13/13_3/13_3.asp

- Service Provider: E-Plus
- APN: internet.eplus.de
- User: eplus
- Pass: whatever you want, not blank
- DNS: no need, but in case -> 212.023.097.002 (DNS2: .003)
- Automatic Configuration: http://www.eplus.de/Dienste/13/13_3/13_3.asp

- Service Provider: Mobilcom
- Automatic Configuration: http://www.mload.de/mof/wap/cfg/otaProfile.do

- Service Provider: O2
- APN: internet
- Info: According to some people, the proxy initially set default by O2 must be deleted.
- Automatic Configuration: http://www.o2online.de/nw/support/hi...lle/index.html

- Service Provider: T-mobile
- APN: internet.t-mobile.de
- Username and Password: usr:t-mobile, psw:tm
- DNS#1: 193.254.160.1
- DNS#2: 193.254.160.130

- Service Provider: T-mobile
- APN: internet.t-d1.de
- Username and Password: Usr:t-mobile, Psw:tm
- DNS#1: 193.254.160.1
- DNS#2: 193.254.160.130

- Service Provider: Vodafone D2
- APN: web.vodafone.de
- Automatic Configuration: http://www.vodafone.de/hilfe-support...ion/96986.html

Greece

- Service Provider: Wind
- APN: gwap.b-online.gr
- Username: wap
- Password: wap
- Proxy: 192.168.200.10
- Port: 9401

Grenada

- Service Provider: Cable & Wireless Grenada (bMobile Grenada)
- APN: Prepaid= ppinternet and postpaid=internet

Guernsey

- Service Provider: Cable and Wireless
- APN: internet
- Username: guest
- Password: guest

Guyana

- Service Provider: GT&T CELLINK PLUS
- APN: wap.cellinkgy.com
- Username: gtt
- Password: gtt
- Proxy: 10.0.1.99
- Port: 8080

Honduras

- Service Provider: Claro
- APN: web.megatel.hn
- Username: webmegatel
- Password: webmegatel
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: TIGO
- APN: internet.tigo.hn

Hong Kong

- Service Provider: Three (3G + HSDPA data)
- APN used for Opera Mini: Internet

Hungary

- Service Provider: Vodafone HU
- APN: internet.vodafone.net (contract) or vitamax.internet.vodafone.net (prepaid)


----------



## Ut0p1a (Sep 25, 2009)

*Part II*

India

- Service Provider: AirTel
- APN: airtelwap.com or airtelmms.com
- Proxy: 100.1.200.99
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: AirTel (BHARTI)
- APN: airtelgprs.com
- Proxy: 202.56.231.117
- Port: 8080

- Service provider: Airtel - Tamil Nadu
- APN: airtelgprs.com

- Service Provider: BPL (Mumbai)
- APN: mizone
- Username: (your number here) eg: 98********
- Password: ?
- Proxy: 10.0.0.10
- Port: 9401

- Service Provider: BSNL SOUTH(KERALA)
- APN: bsnlsouth
- Username: your phonenumber
- Password: your phonenumber
- Protocol: HTTP
- Proxy: 10.31.54.2
- Port: 9401

- Service Provider: CellOne
- APN : wapnorth.cellone.in or gprsnorth.cellone.in
- Proxy: 010.132.194.196
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: hutch
- IP: 10.10.1.100
- APN: portalnmms
- Port: 9401

- Service Provider: Idea
- APN: internet
- IP: 10.4.42.15
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: Idea (alternative settings)
- Homepage: http://www.ideafresh.com
- Service Type 1: WAP
- Proxy 1: 10.4.42.15
- Port 1: 9201
- Service Type 2: WAP
- Port 2: 9201
- Timeout: 15 minutes
- Speed (Bps)1: 9600
- Line Type 1: Modem
- Speed (Bps)2: 9600
- Line Type 2: Modem
- GPRS APN: internet

- Service Provider: Reliance smart(gsm)
- Name: RTLWAP
- Homepage: http://wap.rworld.co.in/gsm/index.xhtml
- Service Type1: HTTP
- Proxy1: 97.253.29.199
Port1: 8080
- Port2: 0
- Timeout: 15 minutes
- GPRS APN: RISLWAP

- Service Provider: SPICE TELECOM
- APN: simplydownload
- Proxy: 10.200.200.3
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: Vodafone
- Vodafone Mobile Connect service
- APN: www
- Vodafone live service
- APN: portalnmms
- Proxy: 10.10.1.100
- Port: 9401
- Information: For vodafone mobile connect type 'WWW' and send it to 52586 and for vodafone live type 'VL' and send it to 52586.

Indonesia

- Service Provider: Excelcomindo (XL)
- APN: www.xlgprs.net
- Username: xlgprs
- Password: proxl
- Proxy: 202.152.240.50
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: Indosat (IM3)
- APN: www.indosat-m3.net
- Username: gprs
- Password: im3
- Proxy: 10.19.19.19
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: Mentari (Indosat)
- APN: indosatgprs
- Username: indosat
- Password: indosat
- Proxy: 10.19.19.19
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: Telkomsel
- APN: telkomsel or internet or [blank]
- Username: wap
- Password: wap123
- Proxy: 10.1.89.130
- Port: 8000

Iran

- Service Provider: Mtn Irancell
- APN : mtnirancell
- Proxy: 10.131.26.138
- Port: 8080

Ireland

- Service Provider: Meteor
- APN: isp.mymeteor.ie
- Username: my
- Password: isp
- Info: Before using these settings, you have to call Meteor and ask them to enable ISP Access on your account - they don't allow it by default. You need to tell them you want to connect to the internet using your phone as the modem. The first thing they need to do is have your account "provisioned on the HLR for ISP (internet access)".

- Service Provider: O2
- APN: open.internet (tarif) or pp.internet (prepay)
- Username: gprs
- password: gprs
- Info: The p2.wap.o2.ie (The standard WAP one) works, but photo blogging will not work with it.

- Service provider: Vodafone
- APN: isp.vodafone.ie(contract) live.vodafone.com(pre-pay)
- Username: vodafone
- Password: vodafone
Info: You may also need to contact vodafone to get them to allow data connection with your sim. It often isn't enabled by default on business phones.

Italy

- Service Provider: Vodafone
- APN: web.omnitel.it
- DNS: 194.185.097.134 (not mandatory, if something wrong put 000.000.000.000)
- Auto conf. message: Call 190 and ask it to operator.

- Service Provider: Wind
- APN: internet.wind
- DNS: 212.245.255.002
- Auto conf. message: Call 155 and ask it to operator.

- Service Provider: TIM
- APN: ibox.tim.it or wap.tim.it
- Proxy: 213.26.205.1
- Port: 80 or 9201
- DNS: 192.120.029.030
- Auto conf. message: Call 119 and ask it to operator.

Jamaica

- Service Provider: Digicel
- APN: Opera Mini
- Username: wapuser
- Password: wap03jam
- DNS, 172.16.7.12

Kuwait

- Service provider: MTC-Vodafone
- APN: pps
- Username: pps
- Password: pps
- Proxy: 10.43.4.5
- Port: 8080

Latvia

- Service Provider: Amigo (SIA Zetcom)
- APN: amigo.lv
- Username: amigo
- Password: amigo
- Proxy: 212.093.097.200
- Port: 9201
- Automatic configurator for Amigo: http://amigo.lv/pakalpojumi/gprs_dat...rs_parametrus/

- Service Provider: Bite Latvia
- APN: wap
- Username: wap
- Password: wap
- Proxy: 213.226.131.133

- Service provider: LMT
- APN: internet.lmt.lv

- Service provider: Tele2
- APN: internet.tele2.lv
- Automatic configurator for TELE2 Latvia: http://selfwap.tele2.se/ota2/?countlang=lv

Lebanon

- Service Provider: Alfa
- APN: wap.mic1.com.lb
- Username: mic1
- password: mic1
- Proxy: 192.168.23.50
- Port: 80
More info here (registration required): http://www.alfa.com.lb/mobconf/wap/d...asp?language=1

Lithuania

- Service Provider: Omnitel
- APN: omnitel
- Username: omni
- Password: omni
- DNS1: 194.176.32.129
- DNS2: 195.22.175.1

- Service Provider: Tele2
- APN: internet.tele2.lt
- Username: wap
- Password: wap

- Service Provider: Tele2
- APN: wap.tele2.lt
- Port: 8080
- Proxy IP: 130.244.196.90

Malaysia

- Service Provider: Celcom
- APN: celcom3g
- Proxy Server IP: 10.128.1.242
- Proxy Server PORT: 8080

- Service Provider: DiGi Malaysia
- Service: WAP
- Gateway IP: Leave Blank
- Port: 9201
- GPRS APN: diginet

- Service Provider: Maxis Hotlink
- APN: net
- Automatic Configurator at http://www.hotlink.com.my/level2/hotlevel2.asp?AID=1237

- Service Provider: Maxis
- APN: net
- User Name: maxis
- Password: wap
- Proxy: 202.075.133.049

Malta

- Service Provider: Vodafone
- APN: internet
- Username: internet
- Password: internet

*Mexico*

*APN Telcel*
APN: internet.itelcel.com
User name: webgprs
Password: webgprs2002

*APN Iusacell*
Access point:  web.iusacellgsm.mx
User name:  iusacellgsm
Password: iusacellgsm

*APN Movistar*
APN: internet.movistar.mx
User name: movistar
Password: movistar

Moldova

- Service Provider: Orange
- APN: wap.orange.md
- Username and password: NA
- Proxy: 192.168.127.124
- Port: 3128
Settings page: http://www.orange.md/?c=5&sc=56

Montenegro

- Service Provider: T-Mobile
- Username: 38167
- Password: 38167
- APN: internet-prepaid (for prepaid) or internet-postpaid (for postpaid)
- Proxy: 10.0.5.19


----------



## Ut0p1a (Sep 25, 2009)

*Part III*

Nepal

- Service Provider: Mero Mobile
- APN: mero
- IP (if needed): 192.168.29.9

- Service Provider: Nepal telecom
- APN: ntwap
- Proxy: 192.80.7.133
- Port: 8000

Netherlands

- Service Provider: Debitel (www.lowcall.nl, KPN network)
- APN: internet.debitel.nl
- Username: username

- Service Provider: KPN Mobile with internet everywhere
- APN: internet
- Automatic Configurator at http://www.kpn.com/kpn/show/id=755013

- Service Provider: Orange (Orange World)
- APN: internet
- Internet mode: HTTP (only)
- DNS: 10.250.255.188

- Service Provider: T-Mobile
- APN: internet
- Username and password: tmobile/tmobile
- Proxy: 10.10.10.10 (for WAP account)
- Port: 9201 (for WAP account)
- DNS: auto

- Service Provider: Telfort
- Service Type/Connection Type: HTTP (not all phones have this option. But it must be HTTP for Opera Mini, instead of WAP)
- APN: internet
- Username and password: (leave blank)
- (Gateway) IP: 193.113.200.195
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: Vodafone
- APN: live.vodafone.com
- Username: vodafone
- Password: vodafone
- Proxy: 192.168.251.150 (for Web account)
- Port: 8799 (for Web account)

New Zealand

- Service Provider: Vodafone NZ
- APN: www.vodafone.net.nz
Automatic Configurator at http://wireless.vodafone.co.nz/ota.cfm

Nicaragua

- Service Provider: Claro
- APN: wap.ideasalo.ni
- User: wap
- Password: wap
- Proxy: 10.6.32.2
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: Movistar
- APN: wap.movistar.ni
- User: movistarni
- Password: movistarni
- Proxy:010.012.023.001
- Port: 80/8080

Nigeria

- Service Provider: MTN
- APN: web.gprs.mtnnigeria.net
- IP: 10.199.212.2

- Service Provider: Celtel Nigeria
- APN: wap
- Username: none
- Password: gprs
- Proxy: 172.18.254.5
- Port: 8080

Norway

- Service Provider: Netcom (and every provider on Netcom's network)
- APN: netcom
Automatic Configurator at https://netcom.no/ota/

- Service Provider: Telenor (and every provider on Telenor's network)
- APN: internet
Automatic Configurator at https://dms.telenormobil.no/telenor/wizard.form

Pakistan

- Service Provider: Mobilink
- APN: wap.mobilinkworld.com ("connect.mobilinkworld.com" for GPRS instead of WAP)
- Username: mobilink
- Password: mobilink
- Proxy: 172.24.97.29
- Port: 8080
- DNS: 172.24.97.29

- Service Provider: Telenor
- APN: internet
To download setting manually, send following message to 131: internet manufacturer model

- Service Provider: Ufone
- APN: ufone.internet

- Service Provider: Warid
- APN: wap.warid
- Proxy: 10.4.2.1
- Port: 8080
- DNS: 10.4.2.1

Paraguay

- Service Provider: Personal
- APN: http://wap.personal.com.py
- Username: personal
- Password: personal
- Proxy: 172.016.192.006
- Port: 9201

- Service Provider: TIGO http://www.tigo.com.py
- APN: wap.tigo.py
- IP: 10.16.17.12 (optional)
- Username: tigo
- Password: tigo

Peru

- Service Provider: Claro
- APN: wap.claro.pe
- Username: tim
- password: tulibertad

- Service Provider: Movistar
- APN: movistar.pe
- Username: [email protected]
- Password: movistar

Philippines

- Service Provider: Globe
- APN: http.globe.com.ph
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: SMART
- APN: internet
- DNS: 202.57.96.3
- Info: Don't enter any IP address.

Poland

- Service Provider: PlusGSM
- Connection type: GPRS (or HTTP)
- APN: www.plusgsm.pl (or 'internet')
- DNS 1 – IP: 212.2.96.51
- DNS 2 - IP: 212.2.96.52

- Service Provider: Orange
- APN: wap
- Username: wap
- Password: wap
- Proxy (IP Address): 192.168.006.102
- Port: 9201

- Service Provider: PTC Era
- APN: erainternet
- Username: erainternet
- Password: erainternet

Portugal

- Service Provider: Optimus
- APN: internet
- Login: guest (or leave blank, if having problems)
- Password: guest (or leave blank, if having problems)
- DNS: 194.79.69.129

- Service Provider: Vodafone (pay-per-use)
- APN: internet.vodafone.pt
- Username: vas
- Password: vas

- Service Provider: Vodafone (flat-fee)
- APN: wap.vodafone.pt
- Username: wap
- Password: wap
- Proxy: 172.16.19.50
- Port: 8799

Romania

- Service Provider: Orange
- APN: wap
- Internet mode: HTTP
- Proxy: 62.217.247.252
- Port: 8799

- Service Provider: Orange
- APN: internet
- Internet mode: HTTP

- Service Provider: Vodafone
- APN: live.vodafone.ro
- Username: live
- Password: vodafone (?)
- Proxy: 193.230.161.231
- Port: 8080
For the setting to work you need to activate Vodafone Live service (call public relations *222).

- Service Provider: Vodafone
- APN: internet.vodafonme.ro
- Username: internet.vodafone.ro
- Password: vodafone

Russia

- Service Provider: BaikalWestCom
- APN: inet.bwc.ru
- Username: bwc
- Password: bwc

- Service Provider: BashCELL
- APN: internet.bashcell.ru

- Service Provider: Beeline
- APN: internet.beeline.ru

- Service Provider: Megafon (NWGSM)
- APN: internet.nw or internet

- Service Provider: Megafon (Moscow)
- APN: internet.msk or internet
- APN: internet.ltmsk ("Lite" pay plans)
- Username: gdata
- Password: gdata
To activate GPRS in your plan: *105#, 4, 4, 3. (free of charge)

- Service Provider: Megafon Siberia
- APN: internet.sib

- Service Provider: Megafon (Volga region)
- APN: internet.volga
- Username: wap
- Password: wap
- Proxy: 83.149.16.16
- Port: 9201
- DNS 0.0.0.0

- Service Provider: MTS RUS
- APN: internet.mts.ru

- Service Provider: NCC (Nizhegorodskaya Cellular Communications)
- APN: internet
- Port: 80 or 8080

- Service Provider: SMARTS
- APN: internet.smarts.ru
- Username: internet
- Password: internet

- Service Provider: STEK gsm (Kuzbass)
- APN: internet.stekgsm.ru

- Service Provider: Tele2
- APN: internet.tele2.ru
- Username: tele2
- Password: tele2

- Service Provider: U-tel (ex-USI)
- APN: internet.usi.ru

Saudi Arabia

- Service Provider: STC
- APN: jawalnet.com.sa
- Proxy: 10.224.3.249
- Port: 8080

Serbia

- Service Provider: Telekom Srbija (MTS 064)
- APN : gprswap
- Username: mts
- Password: 064
- IP: 172.017.088.198

- Service Provider: Telenor (063)
- APN : internet
- Username: telenor
- Password: gprs
- Proxy: 217.065.192.033
- Port: 8080

Singapore

- Service Provider: StarHub
- Service Type 1: WAP
- Port 1: 9201
- GPRS APN: shwap

- Service Provider: Singapore M1
- Service Type 1 : HTTP
- Port: 9201
- APN: sunsurf
- Username: 65xxxxxxx (?)
- Password: user123

Slovakia

- Service Provider: T-Mobile
- APN: internet
- DNS1: 194.154.230.066
- DNS2: 194.154.230.074

- Service Provider: Orange
- APN: internet
- Username: wap
- Password: wap
- DNS1: 213.151.200.003
- DNS2: 213.151.208.161
- Proxy: 8080

Slovenia

- Service Provider: Si.mobil
- APN: internet.simobil.si
- Username: simobil
- Password: internet

South Africa

- Service Provider: Vodacom
- APN: internet (vlive doesn't work anymore)
- Port: 8080

Country: Spain
Service provider: Telefonica movistar
APN: movistar.es
Username and password: MOVISTAR (username and password are the same)


Spain

- Service Provider: Telefonica movistar
- APN: movistar.es
- Username and password: MOVISTAR (username and password are the same)

- Operator: Yoigo
- APN: internet
- Proxy: 010.008.000.036
- Port: 8080

Sri Lanka

- Service Provider: Dialog TeleKom
- Subscription: "kit" prepaid
- APN for HTTP: ppwap
- APN for Socket: ppinternet
- IP: 192.168.122.002

- Service Provider: Mobitel (Internet via WAP profile)
- APN: wap
- Username: (leave blank)
- Password: (leave blank)
- Internet Mode: HTTP
- Use Proxy: Yes
- Proxy address: 192.168.050.163
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: Tigo (Formerly Celltel)
- APN: wap
- IP: 192.168.104.004
- Port: 9401
- Internet Mode: HTTP

Switzerland

- Service Provider: Orange
- APN: internet
- DNS1: 213.055.128.001
- DNS2: 213.055.128.002

Sweden

- Service Provider: Comviq Kontant
- APN: wap.swipnet.se
- Username and password: usr:wap, psw:wap
- Proxy: 130.244.196.090
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: Comviq (Subscription)
- APN : isplnk1.swip.net
- Username and password: usr:wap, psw:wap
- Proxy: 130.244.196.090
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: Tele2Comviq
- APN: internet.tele2.se
- Proxy: 130.244.196.090 (some models will convert the last octet into .30)

- Service Provider: Vodafone cashcard
- APN : services.vodafone.net

- Country: Sweden
- Service provider: Comviq Kontant
- APN : wap.swipnet.se
- Username and password: usr:wap, psw:wap
- Proxy: 130.244.196.090
- Port: 8080

- Country: Sweden
- Service provider: Comviq (Subscription)
- APN : isplnk1.swip.net
- Username and password: usr:wap, psw:wap
- Proxy: 130.244.196.090
- Port: 8080

Thailand

- Service Provider: DTAC
- APN: DTAC-GPRS-WAP
- Proxy: 203.155.200.133
- Port: 8080


----------



## Ut0p1a (Sep 25, 2009)

*Part IV*

UK

- Service Provider: Orange
- APN: orangewap
- (The WAP profile works well)

- Service Provider: O2 WAP
- Connect using: O2 WAP
- Internet mode: HTTP
- Use proxy: Yes
- Proxy address: 193.113.200.195
- Port number: 8080
- Username & Password are left blank.

- Service Provider: O2 WAP GPRS
- Connect using: O2 WAP GPRS
- Other settings as above.

- Service Provider: O2 Mobileweb
- Connect using: O2 Mobileweb
- Other settings as above.
- (Please note the above are "Internet settings" profiles. "Data comm." settings are all as per settings received from O2, which you can get sent direct to your mobile from their website. http://www.o2.co.uk/services/ota4/select )

- Service Provider: Telecom Plus
- APN: data.uk
- Configurator @ Telecom Plus Help Page

- Service Provider: Virgin Mobile
- APN: goto.virginmobile.uk
- Username: user
- Password:

- Service Provider: Vodafone UK Contract Wap
- APN: wap.vodafone.co.uk
- Authorisation type: normal
- User: wap
- Password: wap
- Protocol: HTTP
- IP/Gateway: 212.183.137.12
- Proxy. 8799
- Log in timeout: 300

- Service Provider: Vodafone UK payandgo
- APN: pp.vodafone.co.uk
- User: web
- Password: web
- IP/Gateway: 212.183.137.012
- Proxy. 8799
- Internet mode: HTTP or WAP

- Service Provider: Vodafone UK
- APN: internet
- Username: web
- Password: web

Ukraine

- Service Provider: UMC
- APN: www.umc.ua

- Service Provider: Mobi
- APN: internet.urs

- Service Provider: Kyivstar (Ace&Base, prepai.)
- APN: www.ab.kyivstar.net

Uruguay

- Service Provider: Ancel
- APN: wap
- Connection Type: HTTP
- Proxy: 200.40.246.2
- Proxy Port: 3128

USA

- Service Provider: Cingular
- APN: wap.cingular
- Username: [email protected]
- Password: CINGULAR1
- Proxy: wireless.cingular.com (for Unlimited Media Contract)
- Port: 80 (for Unlimited Media Contract)

- Service Provider: Edge Wireless
- APN: isp

- Service Provider: T-Mobile
- APN: wap.voicestream.com
Configurator at http://tmobileussupport.wdsglobal.co.../configuration

- Service Provider: Unicel
- APN: apn.unicel.com
- WAP Gateway: 63.99.231.135
- Port: 8080

Venezuela

- Service Provider: Movistar
- APN: internet.movistar.ve
- Username: Your cell number - no spaces, no dashes, no special characters, numbers only, all 10 digits of your cell phone number
- Password: Your Cedula de Indentidad number, no letters just the numbers

Vietnam

- Service Provider: Vinaphone
- APN: m3-world
- Username: mms
- Password: mms
- Proxy: 10.1.10.46
- Port for WAP: 9201
- Port for Internet: 8000


----------



## TheDefenestrator (Dec 16, 2009)

I was recently in Ireland (late November) and was given slightly different APN settings (which worked well on my G1 with a prepaid card):

APN:  data.mymeteor.ie
username: my
password: wap


----------



## GuardChapaai (Jan 13, 2010)

*Another mobile operator - Spain - pepephone*

Hi

Here I add another mobile operator / connection settings. It is a VMO (Virtual Mobile Operator) that use Vodafone Network:

* Service Provider: Pepephone (Spanish VMO that use Vodafone network)

*Internet-GPRS:
APN: gprs.pepephone.com
User Name: none
Password: none
MCC: 214
MNC: 06

*MMS
APN: mms.pepephone.com
User Name: [email protected]
Password: wap125
Use Proxy: Yes
Proxy: htt://mms.pepephone.com/servlets/mms (htt+p I can´t write it because a have an unverified account)
Proxy IP: 212.073.032.010
Proxy port: 80

* SMS:
Pepephone SMS server: 34607003110


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2010)

This is a sticky now


----------



## psolunke (Jan 20, 2010)

Required for india,
Virgin Mobile-GSM,
Aircel

Pl do reply..


----------



## Arimbi (Jan 20, 2010)

*Indonesia GSM & CDMA Internet Setting*

Indonesia GSM & CDMA Internet Setting for MMS, GPRS, CDMA WAP

more connection not include in attachment
*Indosat M2*
APN: indosatm2
User Name: indosatm2
Password: prabayar
(note: username and password used for registration new member only, to created new account)

attachment in HTML format 
on CDMA table, you'll see Operator Setting split into 2 row, which mean, 1st row is MNC code and 2nd row is CDMA Channel

Indonesia use 510 as MCC code

Thanks
*Arimbi*


----------



## stab244 (Jan 20, 2010)

The settings for T-Mobile USA aren't working for me... I'm using it as prepaid.


----------



## certomaz (Jan 26, 2010)

very helpfull, here are the full settings for Mobiltel EAD (M-Tel) Bulgaria (900/1800/2100 MHz)

for use with EDGE/3G and HSPA (HSDPA&HSUPA) - CSD is no longer supported
_(this settings are not a must, since the GGSN and the SGSN are upgraded and are going to let you use the service if you are using M-Tel Sim with activated GPRS access)_


APN's:

net: inet-gprs.mtel.bg
wap: wap-gprs.mtel.bg
mms: mms-gprs.mtel.bg

proxy/ip: 213.226.006.066 or 213.226.006.065
port: 8080

username: mtel
password: mtel

MMSC: https://mmsc/
MMS proxy: 010.150.000.33 or 010.150.000.22
port: 8080

username: mtel
password: mtel

SMTP: mail.mtel.net and mail2.mtel.net (free, only available through M-Tel's net)

sms center: +35988000301
no read report available - setting must be OFF
deliverry report is available - ON/OFF
no GPRS access, only GSM access for text messages
(this means no Packet-Switched, setting must be - Circuit-Switched)


----------



## lakeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Ut0p1a said:


> GPRS/Internet Connection Settings For The Whole World
> 
> 
> Australia
> ...

Click to collapse



Small  correction required
APN should be Virgininternet ,doesnt matter about capitals  but  dot  should  be  removed
regards  Lakeman


----------



## ravichandrabr (Feb 14, 2010)

*Spice india*

service provider      SPICE(karnataka)
APN                          simplyinternet
proxy                        ____
port                           ____


----------



## swordfish2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

There are some problem I am facing since some time.. 
I have vodafone connection and I have same settings as specified here..
It works in some applications but does not work in others. 
Opera mini works under java imulator. internet explorer work in mobile mode. also opera mobile works.
While microsoft myphone, marketplace, operamini cab version, skifire etc do not work..
I dont understand what might be the problem.


----------



## dongni filth (Mar 15, 2010)

> Vietnam
> 
> - Service Provider: Vinaphone
> - APN: m3-world
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi bro, any solution for Vietnam with Mobifone provider then?
Furthermore, providers: Viettel, Sfone, Vietnamobile, Beeline.
Thanks.


----------



## benko286 (Mar 18, 2010)

I will add one more provider for Croatia:

Croatia

- Service Provider: Vodafone VIP
- APN: gprs0.vipnet.hr


----------



## dongni filth (Mar 18, 2010)

dongni filth said:


> Hi bro, any solution for Vietnam with Mobifone provider then?
> Furthermore, providers: Viettel, Sfone, Vietnamobile, Beeline.
> Thanks.

Click to collapse





benko286 said:


> I will add one more provider for Croatia:
> 
> Croatia
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



And please, for GMS Mobifone of Vietnam!!!
http://www.mobifone.com.vn


----------



## mazzarin (Mar 19, 2010)

USA, legacy ATT (mMode):
- Service Provider: ATT/Cingular
- APN: proxy


----------



## abdo780 (Apr 26, 2010)

*adds LIBYA*

yup its for all world but u missed !!!!!!!! :-
=================================================
*LIBYA*






=================================================
Service Provider:- *libyana* 




------------------------------------------------
*Settings in general:*                                      \\
===================================== 		
Home Page	\\  http://wap.libyana.ly         \\
Data Bearer	\\  GPRS / HSPDA                              \\
Access Point	\\  wap                                 \\
Proxy Server	\\  192.168.8.148                    \\
Proxy Port	\\  8000                                 \\
Login Type	\\  Automatic                          \\
Authentication type   \\	  Normal                      \\
======================================


------------------------------------
*Cost of service "Price" *:-              \\
============================
   Cost 	    \\         0.20 LYD              \\
 Value   \\	1 Megabyte (1MB)  \\
============================

==================================================================
++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
==================================================================

Service Provider:- *almadar*




------------------------------------------------
*Settings in general: *                                     \\
===================================== 		
Home Page	\\  http://www.almadar.ly         \\
Data Bearer	\\  GPRS  / EDEG                          \\
Access Point	\\  almadar.net                       \\
======================================

------------------------------------
*Cost of service "Price"* :-              \\
============================
   Cost 	    \\               10.00 LYD        \\
Value    \\	*45* hours per month \\
============================

--------------------------------------------------------------------
 thats all Libya Service Provider Internet setting u would find .....
hope u can add it to your big wonderful list


----------



## Jophian (May 10, 2010)

*[Ukraine] Utel (Ukrtelecom)*

Service provider: Utel Internet
APN: 3g.utel.ua

Nothing more needed


----------



## suoko (Jun 21, 2010)

yuo can add TRE ITALIA

- Service Provider: TRE (italy)
- APN: tre.it


----------



## alex_cai92 (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi, I jus called up Singapore's M1, the settings they gave me were

APN: sunsurf
username: 65
password: user123

Thats all and it works!


----------



## blackpuck (Jun 27, 2010)

VietNam
Mobifone
- Service Provider: Mobifone
- APN: m-wap
- Username: mms
- Password: mms
- Proxy: 203.162.21.114
- Port for WAP: 9201
- Port for Internet: 3128

Viettel

- Service Provider: Vittel
- APN: v-internet
- Username: 
- Password: 
- Proxy: 192.168.233.10
- Port for WAP:8080
- Port for Internet: 8080


----------



## Taninpv (Jun 30, 2010)

*WOW..thanks*

Thanks guys/gals,
It has been a while and I completely forgotten about this post.
I didn't make any adjustment to correct my posts, but instead, I leave it as is and let you have credit for your finding. Thanks Everyone!


----------



## pdahunter (Jul 15, 2010)

vitusdoom said:


> if you use these settings, is it free internet? @[email protected]

Click to collapse




What does it cost when I use for example a german tmob sim card in mexico using these settings?

Are the settings still up to date?


----------



## rocketmail.com (Jul 16, 2010)

*Ghana*

MTN Ghana
apn==internet
username
password==*99#


Zain Ghana
apn==internet
username
password==*99#

Vodafone Ghana
apn==browse
username
password==*99#

Tigo Ghana
apn==web.tigo.com.gh
username
password==*99#


----------



## ancdix (Jul 22, 2010)

*Luxembourg: vox.lu / orange.lu (same provider)*

APN (without iphone3g subscription): vox.lu or orange.lu
APN (with iphone3g subscription): iphone3g.lu

that's all 

ps. they (orange support) told me I couldn't use my sim in an other phone than an iPhone... damn liars !!!!!


----------



## orb3000 (Jul 25, 2010)

*2Degrees Settings - NZ*



> INTERNET
> Setting up the Internet data account
> 1. On the handset, tap Start and select Settings.
> 2. Tap the Connections tab.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks to *waterworth*


----------



## dsymbol (Jul 31, 2010)

Country: Vietnam
provider: Mobifone 

APN: m-wap
username: mms
Password: mms
server: 203.162.21.107


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Afghanistan MTN GPRS Setting, Afghanistan AREEBA GPRS Setting*

The MTN GPRS setting is simple,


Account: MTN internet
APN: internet.mtn.com.af
Connection Type: Phone Line (GPRS)
Username: blank
Password: blank
DNS: blank
ADNS: blank

APN: internet.mtn.com.af
User: wap
Pass: wap
number: *99***1#
ip 192.168.4.145

If doesn't work leave the user name and password blank.

Info provided by member maihannijat


----------



## coloriteman (Aug 9, 2010)

*BSNL south GPRS/EDGE settings*

Connection name BSNL
Access Point Name: bsnlnet
leave user name and  password blank.


----------



## kevinds (Aug 18, 2010)

Another one for Rogers,  there are a few..

- Service Provider: Rogers Wireless (formerly Rogers AT&T)
- APN: vpn.com
- Username: wapuser1
- Password: wap
- DNS 1: 207.181.101.4
- DNS 2: 207.181.101.5
- Port: 80

Gives you a proper public IP, instead of their NAT'd address, allows IPSEC and PPTP.
Username and Password are optional, I seem to get a differnet subnet vs using the user/pass, but works the same.
*CSR may have to add access to VPN.com to your account

APN: blackberry.net
Gateway IP: 208.200.67.150
Port: 9201 


APN: rogers-core-appl1.apn
Port: 80
  -iPhone so Visual Voicemail will work properly, but will work on most/all devices as well - Believe this is the default APN for Roger's branded Android phones as well

Are we going for a complete list?  Or just WM&Android?


----------



## Marac (Nov 5, 2010)

*Internet and MMS settings for T-Mobile Croatia*

Hi! 
This are the settings for T-Mobile Croatia that works on my Motorola Milestone:

Internet

```
Name: TM HR Internet
APN: web.htgprs
Proxy: <not set>
Port: <not set>
Username: <not set>
Password: <not set>
Server: <not set>
MMSC: <not set>
MMS proxy: <not set>
MMS port: <not set>
MCC: 219
MNC: 01
Authentication type: PAP
APN type: default
```


MMS

```
Name: TM HR MMS
APN: mms.htgprs
Proxy: <not set>
Port: <not set>
Username: <not set>
Password: <not set>
Server: <not set>
MMSC: http://mms.t-mobile.hr/servlets/mms
MMS proxy: 010.012.000.004
MMS port: 8080
MCC: 219
MNC: 01
Authentication type: PAP
APN type: mms
```


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 3, 2010)

*GPRS Setting for Afghanistan*

successfully used three different settings

APN: wap
Username: awcc
Password: 1111
Proxy: 10.100.1.52 (port 80)
*limited to HTTP traffic only. Slow to start, but fast when it recognizes DNS

APN: internet
Username: blank
Password: blank

APN: blank
Username: blank
Password: blank
* both these connections are slow. Speed test show 2.8Kbps MAX

Extracted from here


----------



## sshvetsov (Dec 9, 2010)

*GPRS/3G on Telkomsel Indonesia*

I successfully use these setting on both iPhone 4 and Samsung Galaxy S Captivate with pre-paid Telkomsel card in Indonesia:

APN: internet
Username: <not set>
Password: <not set>
APN type (on SGS): internet


----------



## VNPython (Dec 14, 2010)

Ut0p1a said:


> Vietnam
> 
> - Service Provider: Vinaphone
> - APN: m3-world
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the info and after setting the apn under the mobile network setting, do i need to turn on any other setting in order to use? i had enable 'Use packet data' and leave data roaming out.

the 'APN type' i put 'internet + mms'

so if set correctly, upon starting browser, the gprs will kick in?

regards!

edit: read somewhere posted by a VNese saying only need:
- Service Provider: Vinaphone
- APN: m3-world
- Username: mms
- Password: mms
and the rest leave it blank or as it is. if you have selected the 'use packet data' before you set your APN, un-select it after you set your APN, then set it on again. and the network bar will show is connected with some H, E or 3G icon thingy.

cheers!


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 17, 2010)

*etisalat Egypt apn settings*

1. Open Menu  Settings  Wireless controls  Network  Mobile Networks  Access Point Names
2. Press Menu  New APN
3. Fill your parameters as shown below:
Name: Etisalat
APN: etisalat
Proxy:
Port:
User Name:
Password:
Server:
MMSC: http://10.71.131.7:38090

MMS Proxy: 10.71.130.29
MMS Port: 8080
MCC:
MNC:
APN Type: Internet
4. Press Menu, and then Save
5. Press Tick, next to etisalat to make it active
6. Press Back to return to the "Mobile network settings" screen
7. Probably optional: Select "Use only 2G networks

Info taken from here


----------



## mvmpy (Dec 27, 2010)

APN correction for Paraguay Tigo:

APN: broadband.tigo.py (For WCDMA)
User: tigo
passw: tigo

APN: internet.tigo.py (For GSM - Edge)
User: tigo
passw: tigo


----------



## Trebol02 (Jan 28, 2011)

good Topic, very important.


Inf. added


Dominican Republic

- Nombre: Claro 
- APN: internet.ideasclaro.com.do



Greetings......................


----------



## cturpel (Feb 10, 2011)

*Luxemburg*

Carrier: Orange
APN:     normal abo: orangedata.lu
            iphone abo: iphone3g.lu
thats all u need... no user pw so far...


----------



## p13m4n (Feb 14, 2011)

*Mobilicity*

Internet
APN: wap.davewireless.com
Proxy: 10.100.3.4
Port: 8080
MCC: 302
MNC: 320
APN type: default

MMS
APN: mms.davewireless.com
MMSC: http://mms.mobilicity.net/
MMS Proxy: 10.100.3.4
MMS Port: 8080
MCC: 302
MNC: 320
APN type: mms


----------



## clmta (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi, 
in Argentina Personal provider the APN setup is

Name: PersonalWap
APN: gprs.personal.com
Proxy: 172.016.000.020
Puerto: 8080
Nombre de usuario: gprs
Contraseña: gprs
MCC: 722
MNC: 34 (also can be 341)
APN type: default,dun


----------



## DooMLoRD (Mar 2, 2011)

*Bsnl/cellone india*

- Service provider: BSNL / Cellone (for 2G as well as 3G)
- APN: bsnlnet


----------



## PrimozR (Mar 4, 2011)

Slovenia: 

SIMOBIL
Name:               Si.mobil
APN:                    internet.simobil.si
Proxy:                  80.95.224.46
Port:                   9201
Username:          simobil
Password:            internet
Server:
MMSC:                   
MMS Proxy:
MMS Port:
MCC:                    293
MNC:                    40
APN type:              default


MMS: 
Name: mms
APN:                    mms.simobil.si
Proxy:                  80.95.224.46
Port:                   9201
Username:          simobil
Password:            internet
Server: "prazno"
MMSC:                   http://mmc
MMS Proxy: 80.95.224.46
MMS Port: 9201
MCC:                    293
MNC:                    40
APN type:              mms

_______________________________________________


MOBITEL (also for DEBITEL)
Name:                  Mobitel GPRS
Proxy:                  213.229.249.40
APN:                  internet
Port:                   8080 
Username:          mobitel
Password:            internet
Server:
MMSC:                   http://mms.mobitel.si/servlets/mms
MMS Proxy:            213.229.249.40
MMS Port:              8080
MCC:                    293
MNC:                    41

*Opomba: Za debitel ni nujno da vedno deluje

_______________________________________________


TUŠMOBIL
Name: tusmobil internet
APN: internet.tusmobil.si
Proxy: 91.185.221.85
Port: 8002
Username: tusmobil
Password: internet
Server:
MMSC:
MMS Proxy:
MMS Port:
MCC: 293
MNC: 70
APN type:


MMS: 
Name: tusmobil mms
APN: internet.tusmobil.si
Proxy: 91.185.221.85
Port: 8002
Username: tusmobil
Password: internet
Server:
MMSC: http://mms.tusmobil.si:8002
MMS Proxy: 91.185.221.85
MMS Port: 8080
MCC: 293
MNC: 70APN type: 

_______________________________________________


T-2
Name: T-2 Internet
APN: t-2.net
Proxy: 
Port: 
Username: 
Password: 
Server: 
MMSC: mms.t-2.net
MMS Proxy: 172.20.18.137
MMS Port: 8080
MCC: 293
MNC: 41
APN type: 

taken from: http://slo-android.si/nasveti/104-nastavitve-za-razline-operaterje.html


----------



## orb3000 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Telcel México*

b) For 3G speeds and features  to work -which is independent of GSM voice calls already working), you need to get the AT&T version of the phone, the one that has the 850 Frequencies, otherwise, at the moment of this writing it won't work since there are no other 3G  frequencies available in Mexico (yet!) -

c) You need to configure your GN1 (AT&T 850 Mhz frequencies version, remember) to include the APN, you do this as follows:

Remember, this if for Mexico's TELCEL which is the one I use, nevertheless, for other operators the settings should be pretty similar, of course the values for the some APN fields will change.

Now, the good stuff:  TELCEL's 3G configuration:

In your Nexus One,  Get into:  Settings -> Wireless and Networks settings -> Mobile Networks -> Access Point Names (APN)

Then Create one NEW access point and give it a name, I used:  "Internet 3G"

Fill in the data as follows:

APN: internet.itelcel.com
Username: webgprs
Password: webgprs2002
APN type: default 

Leave all the rest fields with their default values.

Continue on to configure MMS (multimedia messages) APN or, if you just want 3G connectivity for now Reboot / restart your phone and you should immediately be connected to the Telcel's 3G network.


Now, for MMS (multimedia messages) setup, do the following:  

Again, in your Nexus One phone, get into:  Settings -> Wireless and Network settings -> Access Point Names (APN)

Then Create one NEW access point and give it a name, I used:  "Mensajes Multimedia"

                                                  Fill in the data as follows:

                                                  APN: mms.itelcel.com
                                                  Username: mmsgprs
                                                  Password: mmsgprs2003
                                                  Select the MMSC field and type the string (no quotes): "http://mms.itelcel.com/servlets/mms"
                                                  PROXY MMS: 148.233.151.240
                                                  MMS Port: 8080
                                                  MCC should already be as: 334
                                                  MNC should already be as: 020
                                                  APN type: mms

                                                  Leave all the rest fields with their default values, even if they are empty or null
.
Reboot your phone and you should immediately be connected to TELCEL's 3G network. You will see the "3G" icon on the top right side of your screen. You should also be able to send multimedia messages


----------



## sadat007 (Mar 12, 2011)

PAKISTAN:

Mobilinkgsm Indigo:
APN: connect.mobilinkworld.com

with flash service:
APN: byteconnect.mobilinkworld.com

Dialup connection:
Advance Setting: 
AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","connect.mobilinkworld.com"
OR 
AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","byteconnect.mobilinkworld.com"

Dialing Number: *99***1#  OR *99#


----------



## tri-polchika (Mar 13, 2011)

Country: Georgia
Operator: Magti
APN: 3g.ge


----------



## ot3pch4n (Mar 19, 2011)

*LG Optimus One P500 Android APN settings for Internet & MMS - Saudi Telecom (STC)*

Hi guys! I'm using LG Optimus One P500, which is not currently supported in Saudi Arabia. I was able to figure out the APN settings for my prepaid line (Sawa, Al-Jawal) as the customer service of Saudi Telecom was useless. The settings are tried & tested working even for international MMS:

*Internet*
Name: jawalnet or anything you want
APN: jawalnet.com.sa
Proxy: <Not set>
Port: <Not set>
Username: <Not set>
Password: <Not set>
Server: <Not set>
MMSC: <Not set>
MMS proxy: <Not set>
MMS port: <Not set>
MCC: 420
MNC: 01
Authentication Type: <Not set>
APN type: <Not set>

*MMS*
Name: jawalmms or anything you want
APN: mms.net.sa
Proxy: <Not set>
Port: <Not set>
Username: <Not set>
Password: <Not set>
Server: <Not set>
MMSC: http://mms.net.sa
MMS proxy: 010.001.001.001
MMS port: 8080
MCC: 420
MNC: 01
Authentication Type: <Not set>
APN type: mms

Cheers!


----------



## Kalesh (May 4, 2011)

Tata Docomo Settings for Kerala, India
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1049945


----------



## xandry (May 21, 2011)

Motiv provider from Russia:

Name: Any
APN: inet.ycc.ru
MCC: 250
MNC: 35

The other options are not set.


----------



## Marooned (Jul 25, 2011)

I noticed you're missing one in Egypt "Etisalat"

name: Etisalat
APN: etisalat
proxy: 010.071.130.029
port: 8080
mcc: 602
MNC: 03
authentication type: none
apn type: default,supl
------------------------------
name: Etisalat MMS
APN: etisalat
MMSC: http://mobile.etisalat.com.eg
MMS proxy: 010.071.130.029
mms port: 8080
mcc: 602
mnc: 03
authentication type: none
apn type: mms


----------



## lehung1108 (Aug 10, 2011)

Vietnam
- Service Provider: Viettel
- APN: v-internet

- Service Provider: Mobiphone
- APN: m-wap
- user: mms
- pass: mms


----------



## hisham027 (Aug 10, 2011)

Maldives

Service Provider: Dhiraagu

Name: dhinet
APN: internet.dhimobile
WAP Gateway: 172.24.97.4
Port: 8080


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Aug 11, 2011)

*USA T-Mobile settings for WM/Android*

*T-Mobile US WM data/MMS settings*

*Connects to: *The Internet
*Access point:* For WM users, the APN varies based on your contract. For users with older $10 unlimited data, use wap.voicestream.com. For newer contracts, it will either be internet2.voicestream.com or internet3.voicestream.com
*No username or password. Authentication type is None.*
*Primary DNS:* 216.155.165.50
*Secondary DNS:* You can put the same although I'm not 100% certain that is necessary.
*IP Address:* leave blank.

------ some phones dont have these settings-------

Next, edit the Contract MMS entry with the following settings:
*Connects to:* WAP Network
*Access point:* wap.voicestream.com
*No username or password. *
*Authentication type:* none.
*No primary dns, secondary dns, or IP.*

------ some phones dont have these settings-------

Delete the entries for Contract WAP and Email.

Now you need to configure MMS. Go to Messaging, then MMS. Click on Menu then on MMS Settings, then MMSC Settings. Click Menu, then Add with the following settings:
*Profile Name:* Tmobile (doesn't really matter)
*MMSC:* http://216.155.174.84/servlets/mms
*Data Connections:* WAP Network
*Gateway:* WAP 2.0 Gateway
*IP Address:* 216.155.165.50
*Port:* 8080
*Encoding:* Binary

If there are multiple entries under MMS settings, make sure Tmobile has a check by it (click Menu, then Select).

Settings > Connections menu

Next, go to Connections, Proxy and Delete the entry there.


*T-Mobile US Android data/MMS settings*

*APN:* epc.tmobile.com
*Proxy:* 216.155.165.050
*Port:* 8080
*Username: *(blank) or is ok.
*Password:* (blank) or is ok.
*Server:* (blank) or is ok.
*MMSC:* http://mms.msg.eng.t-mobile.com/mms/wapenc
*MMS proxy:* 216.155.165.050
*MMS port:* 8080
*MCC:* 310
*MNC:* 260
*Authentication Type:* (blank) or is ok.
*APN type:* default,supl,mms (very important no spaces in there)


----------



## orb3000 (Aug 16, 2011)

*IRON FIST*

*not any nonsense/not helping/ not contributing post will be tolerated

do not use this thread to get to 10 posts, you may be banned before your 10

stay out of posting unless you are contributing*


----------



## onesss (Aug 19, 2011)

*Cosmote Romania?*

you do not have settings for this network?




Arimbi said:


> Indonesia GSM & CDMA Internet Setting for MMS, GPRS, CDMA WAP
> more connection not include in attachment
> *Indosat M2*
> APN: indosatm2
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## IDtheTarget (Aug 22, 2011)

*Etisalat APN in Afghanistan*

Etisalat is another $20/month unlimited data plan. To activate, you text 'GM' without quotes to 3378.  EDGE speeds at Baghram Air Field, not so fast in other FOBs.  You must have an Etisalat SIM card, but they are much cheaper than Roshan for calling home.  However, most soldiers get Roshan, so you won't get the free on-network calls when calling your chain of command.  I have two phones, a Nokia on Roshan for calling the chain of command and my T-Mobile Nexus S on Etisalat for data and calling home.

Name: etisalat
APN: internet
every thing else is default/blank

to activate: send 'GM' without quotes to 3378. That gives you your month of Internet.

The "Cell phone shop" at the Bagram Airfield main PX has the sim cards and minute cards.  The one down-side is that I haven't found a good way to fill up minutes online, and I'm not at BAF any longer.


----------



## ednacell (Aug 26, 2011)

Also note if you setting up a wireless 3G or cdma modem the dial access:
*99# for HSPD, GSM, WCDMA (world wide)
#777# for cdma (china)


----------



## moses992 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Jordan*

Service provider : Zain
APN : internet
MCC: 416
MNC: 01


----------



## Toonshorty (Sep 1, 2011)

*Provider: *Three UK (3)
*
Details
Name: *3 UK
*APN: *three.co.uk
*MMSC: *http://mms.um.three.co.uk:10021/mmsc
*MMS Proxy: *mms.three.co.uk
*MMS Port: *8799
*MCC: *234
*MNC: *20
*APN Type: *default,supl,mms
*APN Protocol: *IPv4

That was taken straight from my HTC Desire connected to Three on a pay monthly package.


----------



## barry769 (Sep 9, 2011)

IDtheTarget said:


> Etisalat is another $20/month unlimited data plan. To activate, you text 'GM' without quotes to 3378.  EDGE speeds at Baghram Air Field, not so fast in other FOBs.  You must have an Etisalat SIM card, but they are much cheaper than Roshan for calling home.  However, most soldiers get Roshan, so you won't get the free on-network calls when calling your chain of command.  I have two phones, a Nokia on Roshan for calling the chain of command and my T-Mobile Nexus S on Etisalat for data and calling home.
> 
> Name: etisalat
> APN: internet
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know what the dial number is?  I have an Etisalat card in a zoom modem and put in

Profile Name: etisalat
Dial Number *99#
Username: etisalat
Password: left blank
APN: internet
Auth Type: CHAP

It allows me to connect to the network, but not to the internet.
The Bagram cell shop is not of much help.


----------



## Wolverin382 (Sep 9, 2011)

*Colombia - Tigo*

Colombia - Tigo

APN: web.colombiamovil.com.co
Nombre Usuario:
Contraseña:
Dirección IP: 190.102.206.48
Dirección DNS: 190.102.206.48
Autenticación: Normal
Comprimir Datos: Desactivado
Comprimir Encabezado: Desactivado




TIGO Interactivo, para que navegues desde tu móvil por páginas WAP:



Nombre del Perfíl: WAP_TIGO
APN: wap.colombiamovil.com.co
Nombre Usuario: Blanco ( o sea, lo dejas en blanco )
Contraseña: Blanco
Dirección IP: 190.102.206.48
Dirección DNS: 190.102.206.48
Autenticación: Normal
Comprimir Datos: Desactivado 
Comprimir Encabezado: Desactivado


TIGO Multimedia, para enviar y recibir Mensajes Multimedia:


APN Opción 1: mms.colombiamovil.com.co / mms.ola.com.co
APN Opción 2: mms.colombiamovil.com.co / mms.tigo.com.co


Nombre Usuario: mms-cm1900
Contraseña: mms-cm1900
Dirección IP: 200.058.228.081
Dirección DNS: 200.058.228.081
Autenticación: Normal 
Comprimir Datos: Desactivado 
Comprimir Encabezado: Desactivado


----------



## venitex (Sep 9, 2011)

the gprs setting of china unicom is missing~~

 Service Provider: CHINA UNICOM
- APN: UNIWAP
- Proxy: 10.0.0.172
- Port: 80(or 9201)


----------



## raosid (Sep 11, 2011)

i would like to all
 India: 
provider: tata docomo
APN: TATA.DOCOMO.INTERNET


----------



## All-Star (Sep 12, 2011)

APN data for COSMOTE GR.

Don't tested so far , because it worked itself on my (LG-E900).

Data APN:

Operator:internet
Username: ---leave blank---
Password: ---leave blank---
DNS: 195.167.065.194


----------



## Carko (Sep 14, 2011)

*Vip Mobile Serbia*

*Serbia - Srbija*

_GPRS/EDGE_

Service Provider: Vip Mobile (061)
APN: vipmobile
Username: vipmobile
Password: vipmobile
Proxy/Gateway IP address: 212.15.182.82
Port: 8080

_MMS_

APN: vipmobile.mms
Username: vipmobile
Password: vipmobile
Proxy/Gateway IP address: 212.15.182.82
Port: 8080


----------



## d4n11 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi All!
Very happy to be a new member at xda-devs!

You may add 2 providers from Cote d'Ivoire:

Moov (EDGE / Web (not wap)):
- APN: moov
- No username/password

MTN (EDGE / Web (not wap)):
- APN: web.mtn.ci
- No username/password


----------



## PJ_DnB (Oct 2, 2011)

You should add:

Belgium:
Provider: Mobile Vikings
Apn: web.be
User : web
Password: web


----------



## Fields47 (Oct 4, 2011)

SFR France Smartphone APN
APN : sl2sfr


----------



## jartukovic (Oct 5, 2011)

*COUNTRY:* Croatia

*SERVICE PROVIDER:* T-Mobile


*TM HR Internet*

*Name:* TM HR Internet
*APN:* web.htgprs
*MCC:* 219
*MNC:* 01
*Authentication type:* PAP
*APN type:* internet


*TM HR MMS*

*Name:* TM HR MMS
*APN:* mms.htgprs
*MMSC:* http://mms.t-mobile.hr/servlets/mms
*MMS proxy:* 010.012.000.004
*MMS port:* 8080
*MCC:* 219
*MNC:* 01
*Authentication type:* PAP
*APN type:* mms


----------



## robert_hai (Oct 8, 2011)

Update for you:
Vietnam

- Service Provider: Mobifone
- APN: m-wap
- Username: mms
- Password: mms


----------



## epsilo (Oct 14, 2011)

Portugal:

TMN

APN: internet
Port:80
268
06


APN: mmsc.tmn.pt
user:tmn
pass: tmn
MMSC http://mmsc
Proxy MMS 10.111.2.16
port MMS 8080
268
06


----------



## micki918 (Oct 20, 2011)

BH Mobile Bosnia and Hercegovina

Internet:
APN: active.bhmobile.ba
proxy:195.222.056.041
port: 8080

MMS:
APN:mms.bhmobile.ba
MMS center:http//mms.bhmobile.ba/cmmsc/post
MMS proxy: 195.222.056.041
MMS port: 8080


----------



## gregbrooker (Oct 21, 2011)

Trinidad and Tobago

Mobile Provider: DigicelTT
- APN: web.digiceltt.com
- Username: wap
- Password: wap


----------



## LuzDeLaLuna (Oct 29, 2011)

For Spain use:


----------



## gabeljz (Oct 29, 2011)

Didn't see this around and search returns no result.

Add the APN settings for StarHub here for good measure.

I have tested all 3 on my HTC Magic using StarHub, Singapore

APN Name: Gee!(GPRS)
APN: shwap
Proxy: 10.12.1.2
Port: 80
Username: star
Password: hub
Server: <Not set>
MMSC: <Not set>
MMS proxy: <Not set>
MMS port: <Not set>
MMS protocol: WAP 2.0
MCC: 525
MNC: 05
Authentication type: <Not set>
APN type: default,hipri

APN Name: StarHub Internet
APN: shwap
Proxy: <Not set>
Port: <Not set>
Username: star
Password: hub
Server: <Not set>
MMSC: <Not set>
MMS proxy: <Not set>
MMS port: <Not set>
MMS protocol: WAP 2.0
MCC: 525
MNC: 05
Authentication type: <Not set>
APN type: default,hipri

APN Name: Gee! MMS
APN: shmms
Proxy: <Not set>
Port: <Not set>
Username: <Not set>
Password: <Not set>
Server: <Not set>
MMSC: http://mms.starhubgee.com.sg:8002/
MMS proxy: 10.12.1.80
MMS port: 80
MMS protocol: WAP 2.0
MCC: 525
MNC: 05
Authentication type: <Not set>
APN type: mms

Note*: Can choose between Gee!(GPRS) or StarHub Internet for the mobile network. Read elsewhere that StarHub Internet is faster. I do not observed any significant difference.


----------



## zeuzx (Nov 6, 2011)

three indonesia
apn: 3gprs
username&pass: 3gprs
proxy: 10.4.0.10
port: 3128


----------



## nesraz (Nov 12, 2011)

turkey

Name : Turkcell Internet
APN : internet
APN type : default


----------



## tharaka (Nov 18, 2011)

*update for Sri Lanka*

Sri Lanka

- Service Provider: Dialog TeleKom
- Subscription: "kit" prepaid
- APN for HTTP: ppwap
- APN for Socket: ppinternet
- IP: 192.168.122.002

- Service Provider: Dialog TeleKom
- Subscription: postpaid
- APN for HTTP: dialogbb


- Service Provider: Mobitel (Internet via WAP profile)
- APN: wap
- Username: (leave blank)
- Password: (leave blank)
- Internet Mode: HTTP
- Use Proxy: Yes
- Proxy address: 192.168.050.163
- Port: 8080

- Service Provider: Etisalat (Formerly Tigo, Celltel)
- APN: wap
- IP: 192.168.104.004
- Port: 9401
- Internet Mode: HTTP


----------



## viktorkovarik (Nov 21, 2011)

Czech O2 APN:
name: internet
apn: internet
proxy: not set
username: not set
server: not set
MCC: 230
MNC 02


----------



## Pors (Nov 24, 2011)

Russia

- Service Provider: NCC-Volga
- APN: internet
- Username: ncc
- Password: ncc


----------



## halui (Nov 25, 2011)

India


- Service Provider: Tata DOCOMO
- Subscription: Prepaid Card
- APN - TATA.DOCOMO.INTERNET
- MCC - 405
- MNC - 036
- APN Type - default,supl
- APN Protocol - IPv4


----------



## cazzzzzzzo (Dec 2, 2011)

Jordan

 Service provider : Zain
 APN : internet
 MCC: 416
 MNC: 01


----------



## orb3000 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Mexico*

APN Telcel
 APN: internet.itelcel.com
 User name: webgprs
 Password: webgprs2002

APN Iusacell
 Access point: web.iusacellgsm.mx
 User name: iusacellgsm
 Password: iusacellgsm

APN Movistar
 APN: internet.movistar.mx
 User name: movistar
 Password: movistar


----------



## rkumbhar (Dec 8, 2011)

India :
Airtel

APN :airtelgrps.com
username: blank
password: blank


----------



## shiny shoes (Dec 15, 2011)

Argentina - Claro

APN: igprs.claro.com.ar
Usuario: clarogprs
Contraseña: clarogprs999


----------



## maxtorxtremewow (Dec 17, 2011)

Add these settings too, might be helpful to someone 

Country: Sri Lanka
Service Provider: Airtel

Airtel Live
Connection Name : Airtel Live
Data bearer : Packet Data
Access Point Name : Airtel Live
Prompt Password : No
Authentication : Normal
Proxy Serv. Address : 010.200.184.086
Proxy Port : 8080

Airtel MMS
Connection Name : Airtel MMS
Data bearer : Packet Data
Access Point Name : Airtel MMS
Prompt Password : No
Authentication : Normal
Proxy Serv. Address : 010.200.184.086
Proxy Port : 8080


----------



## maxtorxtremewow (Dec 18, 2011)

r0ks0n said:


> Wow, useful informations... Anyone know settings for Croatia?

Click to collapse



GPRS settings for VIPNET START in Croatia:
Access point (APN): gprs0.vipnet.hr
Username: 38591
Password: 38591

GPRS settings for VIPNET PRO in Croatia:
Access point (APN): gprs5.vipnet.hr
Username: 38591
Password: 38591

GPRS settings for T-mobile in Croatia:
Access point (APN): web.htgrps

GPRS settings for 3G in Croatia:
Access point (APN): 3g.vip.hr
Username: 38591
Password: 38591

GPRS settings for TELE2 in Croatia:
Profile name: Tele2 Internet
Home: http://www.wap.tele2.hr
Access point (APN): internet.tele2.hr
Proxy: Off

MMS settings for TELE2 in Croatia:
Profile name: Tele2 MMS
Server message: http://mmsc.tele2.hr
Access point (APN): internet.tele2.hr
Proxy: 193.012.040.066

Leave all other settings default and you're good to go!


----------



## Derrian (Dec 22, 2011)

Jersey. Channel Islands

Provider: JT
APN: PEPPER

Provider: Airtel-Vodafone
APN: AIRTEL-CI-GPRS.com


----------



## roplusbee (Dec 26, 2011)

*Etisalat Afghanistan*

I have been using Etisalat in Afghanistan as well.  While Bagram and Kabul have the best service/signal strength (and 3G type speed), the other areas are pretty spotty at best.  My settings:

Name: Whatever you want
APN: etisalat.af.web
Authentication: None

All other fields are default or blank.


----------



## Myque (Jan 1, 2012)

Can't find the one I am using

Claro Guatemala

Name
INTERNET CLARO
Apn
internet.ideasclaro
Apn type 
Not set
Apn protocol
IPv4


----------



## b3lloo (Jan 4, 2012)

*New Access point for Orange Romania*

for those from Romania this are the Access point settings :

Name: Orange Internet
APN: net
Autentification : None
Protocol: IPv4


----------



## Skywall (Jan 7, 2012)

Czech Republic

Telefonica O2:

APN (Access Point Name): internet
No login name, no password.

Btw.: Czech Republic is posted twice in 1st post.


----------



## rosenbs (Jan 8, 2012)

*Israel Rami Levi*

Apn = internet.rl
username [email protected]
password = rl
Authentication type = pap

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

APN=internet.pelephone.net.il
[email protected]
password=pcl
apn type = default,supl


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 13, 2012)

*.*

All posts not contributing with the thread topic will be deleted, if you insist you may get an infraction.
Please cooperate n00b!


----------



## mishamosher (Jan 14, 2012)

APN's for Nicaragua:

Service provider: Claro
APN: web.emovil
Username: webemovil
Password: webemovil

Service provider: Aló PCS
APN: internet.ideasalo.ni
Username: internet
Password: internet

Service provider: Claro
APN: blackberry.net
No user/pwd


----------



## holdengtsr1 (Jan 14, 2012)

More APNs for Australia:

*Optus*

Name: Optus Yes Internet
APN: yesinternet
MMS Protocol (Android 2.1+): WAP 2.0
MCC: 505
MNC: 02
Auth Type: PAP
APN Type: internet or default

*Telstra*

Name: Telstra Internet
APN: telstra.iph
Server: wap.telstra.com/wap
MMS Protocol: WAP 2.0
MCC: 505
MNC: 01
Authentication Type: CHAP
APN Type: default,supl


----------



## Pixelado (Jan 19, 2012)

More APN settings for Bolivia:

Operator: VIVA GSM
APN: internet.nuevatel.com
Auth: CHAP, no user/pass

Operator: ENTEL 4G (not real 4G fyi)
APN: 4g.entel
Alternative APN: int.movil.com.bo
Auth: CHAP, no user/pass


----------



## adario73 (Jan 19, 2012)

Maroc providers :

Config apn maroc telecom and meditel

name : iam
Apn :www.iamgprs1.ma or maroc telecom
no login/password

name : med
Apn : internet1.meditel.ma
Login: medinet
Mot de passe : medinet


----------



## orb3000 (Jan 19, 2012)

In case you didnt noticed



orb3000 said:


> All posts not contributing with the thread topic will be deleted, if you insist you may get an infraction.
> Please cooperate!

Click to collapse


----------



## DarknesSx.LDS (Jan 21, 2012)

Saudi Arabia (Mobily Carrier):

Postpaid:

APN : web1
User name : No
Password: No
Proxy : No
Port : NO
Prepaid:

APN : web2
User name : No
Password: No
Proxy : No
Port : NO


----------



## atirox (Jan 25, 2012)

*Bell Canada APN Info*

Since it appears that no one has added Bell's APN info to the list, here it is.

*Postpaid Version 1:*

APN: pda.bell.ca
Proxy: web.wireless.bell.ca
Port: 80
Username: (leave blank)
Password: (leave blank)
MMSC: http://mms.bell.ca/mms/wapenc
MMS Proxy/Port: (see internet proxy/port)
IP (APN) Type: IPv4

_Anything else not mentioned in this list should be left blank unless you know what it does, and what it should be set to.
This is used by some smartphones in the Bell lineup_

*Postpaid Version 2:*

APN: pda2.bell.ca

_Identical to Postpaid Version 1, except for the APN.
This is used by the other smartphones in the Bell lineup._

*Postpaid Version 3/Prepaid*

APN: proxy.bell.ca

_Identical to Postpaid Version 1, except for the APN.
This is used by the "dumb" phones in the Bell lineup._

*Data Modem (Turbo/Data/Modem Stick)/Tether*

APN: inet.bell.ca

_Again, identical to Postpaid Version 1, except for the APN.
This is used by *ANY* data modem in the Bell lineup, whether it's actually a data modem or not. IE: Cell Phone acting as a data modem, Smartphone acting as a data modem, your data stick, etc._

*Notes:*

The Postpaid 1/2 are used on Bell smartphones. I believe both Windows Mobile and Android use pda.bell.ca, while Blackberry and iPhone use pda2.bell.ca, I think. It seems that Symbian uses a mix of pda.bell.ca and pda2.bell.ca. Why, I haven't a clue. It was said that pda2.bell.ca billed data correctly, but they should both be fixed...

Postpaid 3 is used for Bell dumbphones, as proxy.bell.ca is used to enable the "Unlimited Mobile Browser". If you try to get Unlimited mobile browser through any other APN, you will be charged for the data. I have tried this to confirm it.

Data Modem is used as already stated, on any device acting as a modem. This includes tethering your phone to your (insert cool fancy gadget here), using your phone as a WI-FI hotspot, and, on the regular data modem. As I don't have a data modem, I can't play around with this APN, so I have no info on how it runs.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## mustang4372 (Jan 26, 2012)

Saudi Arabia (Stc Wireless): Data Sim


Access Point : afaqwireless.com
User name : No
Password: No
Proxy : No
Port : NO


----------



## gaudimanderl (Jan 27, 2012)

*vodafone for Germany*

Access Point : web.vodafone.de
User name : No
Password: No
Proxy : No
Port : NO


----------



## TelusHTCHero (Jan 27, 2012)

*TELUS Mobility*

Name: TELUS SP
APN: sp.telus.com
Proxy: 74.49.0.18
Port: 80
Username: (leave blank)
Password: (leave blank)
MMSC: http://aliasredirect.net/proxy/mmsx
MMS Proxy/Port: (see internet proxy/port)
MMS Protocol: WAP 2.0
MCC: 302
MNC: 220
IP (APN) Type: *


----------



## El7r (Jan 28, 2012)

( Bahrain - Viva )
Name: VIVAGPRS
APN: viva.bh
Username: (leave blank)
Password: (leave blank)
MCC: 426
MNC: 04
APN type: internet


----------



## d3w4m4l4m (Jan 31, 2012)

The settings for T-Mobile USA aren't working for me... I'm using it as prepaid.


----------



## cajunflavoredbob (Jan 31, 2012)

d3w4m4l4m said:


> The settings for T-Mobile USA aren't working for me... I'm using it as prepaid.

Click to collapse



If you're trying to use the settings that I posted a while back, then they aren't going to work for a prepaid account. They are for post paid only. Call T-Mobile up and ask them for your correct APN settings. That's the easiest way to get it.


----------



## HanaPoulpe (Feb 2, 2012)

*France - Free Mobile*

France - Free Mobile
APN: free
MCC: 208
MNC: 15
Type: default, supl
/
APN: mmsfree
MMSC: http: // mms.free.fr
MCC: 208
MNC: 15
Type: default, supl

Sorry for MMSC with space, I'm not allowed to post link for now


----------



## xman323 (Feb 4, 2012)

Egypt 
- Service Provider: Mobinil
-Name: Mobinilweb
- APN: Mobinilweb
-Mcc: 602
-MNC: 01
-APN protocol: IPv4
proxy ,port ,username and password fields should be blank

works perfectly with SGS2


----------



## DestinedPath (Feb 6, 2012)

Ill add one aswell:

- Bahamas 

- Service Provider: BTC
-(GPRS)
 - APN: ppwap1.btcbahamas.com
 - IP: 172.16.220.44
 - Port: 8080
 - Username - test
 - Password - test 
 - MCC: 364
 - MNC: 39

-(EDGE/3G/4G)
 - APN: ppinternet.btcbahamas.com (prepaid)
           internet.btcbahamas.com (postpaid)
 - MCC: 364
 - MNC: 39

 - (Everything else blank)


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 7, 2012)

*.*

...........



orb3000 said:


> All posts not contributing with the thread topic will be deleted, if you insist you may get an infraction.
> Please cooperate!

Click to collapse


----------



## hic87 (Feb 10, 2012)

Algeria-Mobilis
APN: Mobilis 
MCC: 208
MNC: 15
Type: default, supl
/
APN: mmsmobilis
MMSC: http: // mms.mobilis.dz
MCC: 208
MNC: 15
Type: default, supl


----------



## FlowerPotmen (Feb 12, 2012)

DestinedPath said:


> Ill add one aswell:
> 
> - Bahamas
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here:http://www.unlocks.co.uk/gprs_settings.php


----------



## Bojevnik79 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Slovenia Internet conections*

TUŠMOBIL
Name: tusmobil internet
APN: internet.tusmobil.si
Proxy: 91.185.221.85
Port: 8080
Username: tusmobil
Password: internet
Server: /
MMSC: /
MMS Proxy: /
MMS Port: /
MCC: 293
MNC: 70
APN type: internet

Mobiltel
name: Planet
APN: internet
Proxy: 213.229.249.40
gate: 8080
username: mobitel
password: internet
Strežnik: nothing set
MMSC: [empty]
MMS proxy: [empty]
MMS gate: [empty]
MCC: 293
MNC: 41
Confirmation type: PAP
APN type: internet


----------



## destroyerz (Feb 15, 2012)

- Service Provider: Indosat (IM3)
- APN: www . indosat-m3 . net
- Username: gprs
- Password: im3
- Proxy: 10.19.19.19
- Port: 8080

these for mms too?


----------



## Dunciboy (Feb 15, 2012)

Belguim:
Operator: - Mobistar
GPRS APN: - web.pro.be
Username: - mobistar
Password: - mobistar

Can someboddy add remaining information i missed?


----------



## peryp9 (Feb 17, 2012)

*All the APN settings that you can handle !!!*

See attachment ... this should be all you need.


You need to use Notepad++ to open the file, otherwise you can change the extension to .XML from the current .TXT to properly view the content.


----------



## ksrao_iete (Feb 17, 2012)

*Vodafone , AP,India*

Account Name: Vodafone_gprs
Homepage: http://live.vodafone.in
User Name: (no need)
Pass: (no need)
Access Point Settings :-
Proxy: Enabled
Proxy Address: 10.10.1.100
Proxy Port: 9401
Data Bearer: Packet Data
Bearer Settings :-
Packet Data Access Point: portalnmms
Network type: IPV4
Authentication: normal
User Name: (no need)
Password: (no need)
*IF that happen this settings is not working then change the proxy port number to:-
Proxy Port: 9401


----------



## spectrum011 (Feb 17, 2012)

Serbia, Telenor provider:
http://www.telenor.rs/?section=private&page=6949

An example for SGS+:

GPRS:

Name: Telenor gprs
APN: internet
Proxy: 217.065.192.033
Port: 8080
Username: telenor
Password: gprs
Server: http://wap.telenor.rs
MMSC: 
MMS Proxy: 
MMS port: 
MMC:220
MNC: 01
Authentification Type: PAP
APN type: internet

MMS:

Name: Telenor mms
APN: mms
Proxy: 
Port: 
Username: 
Password: 
Server: 
MMSC: http://mms.telenor.rs/servlets/mms
MMS Proxy: 217.065.192.033
MMS port: 8080
MMC:220
MNC: 01
Authentification Type: Normal (PAP)
APN type: mms


----------



## peryp9 (Feb 18, 2012)

Why are you guys still listing APN's when they're all inside my file (post #119) ?


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=22623045&postcount=119


----------



## orb3000 (Feb 18, 2012)

*All info on 1st post*

*Thanks for letting us know.
Direct link will be added to 1st post and thread will be closed.*

------------------------------
If you happen to find one outside the document OP has provided, please contact him via PM so can be included.
Thanks,



peryp9 said:


> Why are you guys still listing APN's when they're all inside my file (post #119) ?
> 
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=22623045&postcount=119

Click to collapse


----------



## orb3000 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi! This is a conf for internet settings (orange/poland).

 APN: Internet
 PROXY: not set
 PORT: not set
 Username: internet
 Password: internet
 Server: 194.204.159.001
 APN type: default


----------

